# Ext Wall Framing - 2x4 or 2x6?



## MHMConstruction

I'm building my own house, and the architect just called to ask if I wanted the exterior walls to be framed 2x4 or 2x6

I've framed over 100 houses, and never done 2x6 walls. Is there a big benefit? I'm sure better insulation, but better for wind and truss loads, too?

Material $$ will only increase by about $500-750 - and I know when I go to trim out the window jambs, etc, there will be some extra material, but am I missing anything? Is there any reason NOT to use 2x6's???

Seems like a good idea, but I dunno. I'm framing the house myself, so the only direct increase in cost will be the 2x material. And my back will hurt more.

Any thoughts???

MHM


----------



## Joasis

If you don't mind the expense, go with 2X6's.....energy costs are only going up, so gain where you can.


----------



## thom

Most, as much as 90%, of your heat loss/gain is through the ceiling/roof. Most of the loss/gain through the walls (as much as 90%) is through windows and doors. So, regarding heat loss/gain, your dealing with about 1% (10% of 10%) or a negligible number. Leaving the fart fan run for an hour will negate 6 months worth of gain.

There is a real cost. Assuming $130 per square foot of heated space, that 2X6 exterior wall eats up $26.67 worth of space per linear foot. You will never recover that in energy savings. 

If energy saving is the goal, there are more effective ways to spend your money.


----------



## Tom R

Stronger, stiffer, quieter, warmer, cooler, energy-saving, and a better selling point someday down the road, - - how can you go wrong?? And the windows and doors look richer with the jamb extensions, - - go for it . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Shooter

Tom R said:


> Stronger, stiffer, quieter, warmer, cooler, energy-saving, and a better selling point someday down the road, - - how can you go wrong?? And the windows and doors look richer with the jamb extensions, - - go for it . . . :thumbsup:


Dotto

I haven't built a 2"x4" house, ever. Most garages up here are and the older homes are actual 2"x4"s. But for as long as I have been living in Mn., you just don't see 2x4's stick framing. Everything Tom says is right on the #....


----------



## carlspackler

If you go 2x4, look into closed cell spray foam. Sprayed at 3 inches thick it will give you a 21 r value for your walls. Also excellent sound proofing.


----------



## shed-n-deck

I'd go with the 2x6 framing......You can build your house "green" for a small amount more, why not? It's a great selling point, plus, like was mentioned, energy costs are sky rocketing. You could also install radiant barrier roof sheeting, increase your attic insulation, install vinyl triple pane windows...etc. If you live in the house for 30 years, you'll more than make the extra costs back in savings.


----------



## Joe Carola

MHMConstruction said:


> but better for wind and truss loads, too?


Maybe wind, but I doubt for truss load. You can frame one, two or three stories on 2x4 walls any day. That's carrying a heavy load.



> Material $$ will only increase by about $500-750 - and I know when I go to trim out the window jambs, etc, there will be some extra material, but am I missing anything?


The only thing your missing is the fact that you just order windows for 2x6 walls. No need to trim out to extend the jambs.




> Is there any reason NOT to use 2x6's???


Yes, because you don't need to frame with 2x6 unless you want better insulation, but your in Florida. Or if your walls are 12' high.


----------



## reveivl

What Thom said. As to stiffer and stronger, who cares unless you're planning on hitting the building with heavy things from the side? 2x4 is plenty for the load.

6" of pink insulation is no better than 4" for sound, if you want to keep things quiet you need mass, not insulation.

Up here we need the cavity for insulation against heat loss, but if you spec'ed foam instead of fibreglass you could use 2x4 I believe.


----------



## mdshunk

In my energy zone, the IRC requires at least R19 in the exterior walls. That can be a special challenge to accomodate with 2x4 exterior walls. For this reason, most every builder in my area seems to do the 2x6 exterior walls.


----------



## MHMConstruction

many thanks - gonna go for the 2x6, looks like

MHM


----------



## reveivl

Yeah, it's the standard here too, but for insulative reasons, not structural.


----------



## K2

I've done mostly 2x6 walls but on bump out bays and bump out box windows where the windows and headers are 90% of the wall and all you can get is a couple of little pieces of insulation under the window, I switch to 2x4. It is also much easier to get your reveals to match with 2x4 on a bump out bay.... 

Large window walls around here are almost alwys 5-1/2 micros or 7-1/4's.


----------



## ron schenker

I used 1x2's on my house. Saved alot of money:thumbsup:



Just kidding


----------



## K2

ron schenker said:


> I used 1x2's on my house. Saved alot of money:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


I know of a developement from the 50's in town where they used 2x3's . They kept hitting the wires and pipes with the nails.


----------



## ron schenker

K2eoj said:


> I know of a developement from the 50's in town where they used 2x3's . They kept hitting the wires and pipes with the nails.


:laughing:

I didn't have that problem. To save even more money, I used 1/4" drywall and 3/4" nails

Just kidding


----------



## Celtic

ron schenker said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I didn't have that problem. To save even more money, I used 1/4" drywall and 3/4" nails
> 
> Just kidding


You could have saved a small fortune in labor and nail costs using glue - no kidding.




Ok...maybe a little kidding :thumbsup:


----------

